# Ticks - a bad year for them it seems.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just removed four ticks from our dog, one right in the corner of her eye.

In case anyone else has the problem and doesn't know about the O'Tom tick remover, I'll post a link.

_(An unlikely sounding name I agree, but they cost only four quid and they work brilliantly.)_

I suggest you remove ticks over a tiled or similar very hard floor. They are alive in the jaws of the tool when removed, so you need to flick them out and tread on them HARD!!! It's amazing how tough the little buggers are, so wear hard soled shoes and listen for the pop as you kill them. 8O

>> Link here <<

Not the most pleasant of tasks, but it has to be done!

Dave 

P.S. Do be sure to kill the brutes - they will attach themselves to humans just as readily.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Agreed on the tick tool. We have one and it's great. I've removed one from my 2 year old child, my leg and many from my spaniel.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Where do you pick ticks up from?


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Just ordered one, our dog just got the first one she has ever had and as we are away at the moment popped into local vet who removed it in seconds and to my amazement said no charge.
Don


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Where do you tick picks up from?

They lurk in undergrowth.

Can be nasty as they carry a disease.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The dog has only been attacked once, on the carpark at Auchan in Calais :wink: 

tony


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

This was forwarded to me and may be of interest please feel free to share.

This could be the most important thing that you see me post! Its an epidemic this year, and these things are as lethal as a venomous snake in the wrong senerio! Please not only read it, but share it! Make sure we get the word out about these tics and the disease they carry!

It's summer! Time for camping, hiking and getting outside to play. Don't let those pesky annoying ticks stop you. Here's how with a simple homemade solution!

Repellent for your pets:

For pets, add 1 cup of water to a spray bottle, followed by 2 cups of distilled white vinegar. Ticks hate the smell and taste of vinegar, and will be easily be repelled by this ingredient alone. Then, add two spoonfuls of vegetable or almond oil, which both contain sulfur (another natural tick repellent).

To make a repellent that will also deter fleas, mix in a few spoonfuls of lemon juice, citrus oil, or peppermint oil, any of which will repel ticks and fleas while also creating a nicely scented repellent. Spray onto the pet's dry coat, staying away from sensitive areas including eyes, nose, mouth, and genitals. When outdoors for an extended period, spray this solution on two to three times per day.

For you and your family:

In a spray bottle, mix 2 cups of distilled white vinegar and 1 cup of water. To make a scented solution so you do not smell like bitter vinegar all day, add 20 drops of your favorite essential oil.

Eucalyptus oil is a calm, soothing scent that also works as a tick repellent, while peppermint and citrus oils give off a strong crisp scent that also repel ticks.

After mixing the solution, spray onto clothing, skin, and hair before going outdoors. Reapply every four hours to keep ticks at bay, and examine your skin and hair when back inside to make sure no ticks are on the body.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Stewart.

"sulfur" so I assume this is for American ticks.

I hope it also works for €uropean ones as well.

Will pass this on to my son who walks his dogs in the woods of North Wales.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I have said this before so I shall say it again....

If you want to prevent ticks then you cannot go far wrong with a scalibor collar. Very effective. IN our Climate we are never without one. And if I lived in UK I would always use one too.
Ticks carry disease, horrid diseases.
Around £15 for 5-6 months protection it's a no brainer for me.

BTW we feed BARF and prefer natural methods but nothing actually works IMO , hence scalibor.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

The thing to watch for when bitten by a Tick is Lyme Disease.

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Lyme-disease/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Dogs can also become victim

http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/infectious-parasitic/c_dg_lyme_disease


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

THANKS for the link to the Twister tool Zeb, I would never have come across such an item but looks perfect for the job and well worth having in, "just in case".


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

when I was waiting at the port of Huelva spain to return to the canary islands I watched people getting off the ferries , on the exit route there were grass verges , people would all stop here and let their dogs out for a quick pee/poo before resuming their journeys, I took walked up and down these verges before boarding with my dog but we did nt go far as within 5o yards I had a tick on my trousers and my dog had 3 !!! tick paradise, bet the other owners dogs took away a few visitors yuk....never seen so many just waiting for transport !!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We're in Portugal, and I've spotted and removed 4 ticks from John! No ticks on the dog, but he wears a scalibor collar.

Maybe John should get one too! Linda.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link Zeb. Have ordered two sets one for us and one for daughter who had a horse. Always handy to have in as Ian and Suzy say, 'just in case'

Val


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

we recently returned from five weeks touring Spain and Portugal with our Collie. I treated her with Advantix before we left and again after four weeks and had no problems with ticks. We do also have tick remover tweezers but didn't need them.


----------

